# Problems with 318



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey guys. I will soon be inheriting a John Deere 318 tractor from my father. He's had it for a while, but after having a few problems with it, he decided to get another 318 that was a little newer.

One of the big problems he was having, was a loud clanking or banging noise during starting, like the flywheel was skipping on the starter. He took it in to the shop, and they replaced the starter and the flywheel. I guess it worked fine for a while, but then the same problem came back. Half the time when you turn the key, it VIOLENTLY skips, making a LOUD banging and clanking noise. If turn it off and try again, sometimes it will start up just fine. So is my flywheel damaged, again? What would cause this? Wouldn't be a problem with the output shaft on the motor would it? I sure hope not.

Also I cannot seem to remove the center pulley on the mowing deck. I remove the nuts but I cant get the darn bolt off to take the pulley off. 

Can you guys recommend any manuals that would help me?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm not a JD expert by any stretch!

Yes it does sound like your flywheel is damaged but probably so is the bearing on your crank, (the main reason for the clanging) and now the reason the second flywheel is not being held in alignment!! 

A JD dealer will have the IPB (illistrated parts breakdown) for your model!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Adam, below is the diagram for the fly wheels and starters.


Low serial # flywheel

<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP22/MP2229_________UN01JAN94.gif">


High serial # flywheel


<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP56/MP5678_________UN01JAN94.gif">


Depending upon the serial # of your 318 being a high or low serial # machine; the low serial # 318's came with a Bendix drive type starter.


<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP52/MP5201_________UN01JAN94.gif">


Or a solenoid shift type starter on the high serial # 318's.


<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP64/MP6448_________UN01JAN94.gif">

Perhaps there may be some mismatch of flywheel or starter components that may be causing this recurring problem? Or as Dean mentioned, some alignment issues between the starter and flywheel or flywheel ring gear. 

The best thing I can suggest is to open things up and have someone test the starter while you watch (if possible) to observe what is taking place. Then you may be able to address the problem. It may be something as simple as shimming the starter bolt with washers to better align the starter. You won't know until you get a good look. Sorry about the monster post but hope these diagrams are of some help and give you some ideas to check out. Good luck and let us know how you are making progress. We just LOVE pictures!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for the pics! I'll have to look into it further.

Right now its sitting at my parents house. As soon as it gets warm and the grass begins to grow again, I'm going to bring it home.

Right now it's pretty sad looking. The grille is off, front tires are flat, mower deck is unattached with a bad pulley, and it needs a paint job. But I'm going to fix it up good. i'll get some before and after pics for you guys.


Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We'll be looking forward to the progress report. Oh, and please forgive my manners! Welcome to Tractor Forum! Glad you found us. :friends: :cheers:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome to the board! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Me too on the pics! I might add that when it comes to John Deere Knowledge Chief either has it or can find it for you!! That boy bleeds green!!


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

In case you missed it in the other thread, heres what i posted


The flywheel teeth are being worn for some reason. All of them are like that, some worse than others. Look at this pic



Here's the video

http://rccrawler.thefordmccord.com/tractorstart.wmv


So whats the deal here? Why are the teeth getting messed up? Bad starter gear?

<img src=http://img464.imageshack.us/img464/3246/dscf1713medium6ph.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm thinking that there is improper (read no clearance) between the ring gear on the flywheel and the starter bendix drive gear. The drive gear does not appear to be engaging the flywheel gear entirely either. Sometimes this problem can be addressed with shim washers. You may want to call your local Deere dealer and ask them about this issue. My dealer is very good about allowing one of the experienced mechanics come to the phone and talk to me and give advice. The other possibility is that the incorrect starter has been installed. There are two different starters for the 318 depending upon serial #. IF the starter was replaced in the past; the incorrect starter may have been installed.


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks.

How could I verify the starter isssue? Model numbers? Visuals? I'm going to pull the starter and check it out.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam F _
> *Thanks.
> 
> How could I verify the starter isssue? Model numbers? Visuals? I'm going to pull the starter and check it out. *


Adam F...Did you ever get to work on the Jdeere 318??
just curious...


----------



## Adam F (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by glenn27 _
> *Adam F...Did you ever get to work on the Jdeere 318??
> just curious... *



Yes, I did. See this thread


http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=8577


----------

